
Is There a Big Short in Bitcoin? - JumpCrisscross
https://www.wsj.com/articles/is-there-a-big-short-in-bitcoin-11561464005?mod=rsswn
======
jraedisch
"Such data don’t necessarily mean hedge funds are placing outright bets that
bitcoin will drop. The short bets could also be part of hedging strategies:
for instance, a fund with a portfolio of bitcoins might go short at CME as
insurance against the value of bitcoin dropping."

~~~
millettjon
A mining pool might hedge to lock in cash flow.

